# do you think about handmade



## peanut888 (Nov 29, 2010)

who like handmade , i like handmade i usually mand it by my self


----------



## watari1982 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you i use your coupons for buy Knitted bag , save 10% 

Thank Thank Thank Peanut888


----------



## Aimhigh (Aug 8, 2008)

The only thing I know are handmade cards because I studied spanish style card making. They are really cute and unique but it needs so much time and patience to make a card like Christmas card, birthday card etc...etc.... plus the card must be uniform on the envelope.


----------

